# Solved: "No Disk" error message in GIMP



## EddyR (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi, I'm having some trouble in the GIMP, especially when opening or saving files. Going to the C: drive goes fine, but when I go to a following directory, I get the "No Disk" error message, telling me to insert a disk into "the" drive. Whichever that may be. 

If that were all, it wouldn't have been a great deal. But whichever button I press in the error message, it just pops up again. And again, and again, and again... This is seriously bad for one's nerves. Of course, I tried to click very rapidly, and eventually it does stop, if you're lucky enough not to click once too many. Because chances are you click on the save or load dialog, then the message pops up, and you can start all over again! I tell you, it's only a matter of time before I have a mental breakdown.

I was actually uncertain as of in which forum to post, as I suspect this could be a Windows problem as well. You see, whenever I stick a USB stick into my computer, the drive letter assigned to it isn't the next one unused. Instead, it skips one. So perhaps my computer thinks there's one more drive - one without a disk in it - while there really isn't. That's just an idea though.

I'm using Windows XP SP2, GIMP 2.2.10 and GTK 2.8.9. Both are the latest version, and there is no mention of a "No Disk" message in GIMP's Bugzilla. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated, of course!


----------



## EddyR (Feb 8, 2006)

bump..


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

But Google has plenty to say on it.

"Ok, I found the problem with my error messages. This is actually a known bug with GIMP and not the XP port. It was caused by a card reader with empty bays on it. If you run into this no disk error, try removing any card readers from your system. (ie. flash drive readers, 6 in 1 media drives etc)"

As one possible cause. Plus 900 other I never looked at.


----------



## EddyR (Feb 8, 2006)

Oh, I am sorry, it seems my searching skills have failed me... I don't quite like the idea of removing my card reader just for the GIMP, but I'll try google once more. Thanks for your help!

EDIT: This is what I've found:

_"There is a bug in one of the components of the GTK+ runtime (gettext). As a result, this component attempts to locate a configuration file on the I: drive. If you have an I: drive and it is a removable media drive such as a ZIP drive, CD/DVD-ROM drive, or flash card reader, you will see the an error message stating that there is no disk in the drive or asking you to insert a disk into the drive. If you can change your drive letters so that you have no I: (possible on Windows 2000 or XP), unplug the device if it is a USB device, or insert a disk or card into the drive before starting Gaim (or GIMP), this should silence the message. We hope to have a fixed GTK+ runtime soon. This error message can safely be ignored without any ill effects."_

In order to change the drive letter, I went to my control panel, administrative tools, and then computer management. This opens up a program, in which you should see a folder-like section on the left. There you can click "Disk Management". By right-clicking on the "I:" drive or volume and selecting "Change Drive Letter and Paths" you can change the drive letter.

And it worked!


----------

